# Advice Needed - Battery Charger



## Captain Ahab (Apr 18, 2009)

I am in the process of getting my 16' MirroCraft ready (it has been sitting for about 8 years) and realized I have no battery charger. I am NOT looking for an onboard unit - just something to keep the battery charged and prolong the battery life. 


What units do you recommend?

And, what do you NOT recommend?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 18, 2009)

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02871222000P?vName=Tools&cName=Electrical+Shop&sName=Battery+Chargers+%26+Boosters

This is the one I use for everything. I also have a trickle charger for when the boat sits for long periods.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Anthony


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 18, 2009)

I use the Ship N Shore by Schumacher.

It's a 2/10/15 amp with Standard, Deep Cycle, and AGM settings. Auto charge controls so the battery is not getting more amperage than needed during the charging cycle and desulfication process to restore the electrolytes.

I don't know if the price will hinder you, but it is the best charger I have owned for the price of $79.99 at Amazon.
Link Below:

Schumacher SSC-1500A Ship 'N' Shore Speed Charge Charger - 2/10/15 AMP


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks man - I do not spending a little more if it means i can get high quality


----------



## bcritch (Apr 19, 2009)

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02871225000P?vName=Automotive&cName=Batteries+%26+Chargers&sName=Battery+Chargers+%26+Boosters

I picked this one up last year at Sears. I like that I can change the settings. It has a trickle charge and a Quick Charge (when I forgot to charge my battery and I need to go fishing in a few hours).


----------



## Zum (Apr 19, 2009)

My next one will be something like this:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/redirect/redirect.jsp?pageid=prd&CMKF=0&prdid=0111520P&cid=BV_SV_0111520_Auto_BatteriesChargers
I have one like this:
https://www.canadiantire.ca/redirect/redirect.jsp?pageid=prd&CMKF=0&prdid=0111567P&cid=BV_SV_0111567_Auto_BatteriesChargers
It works great,has a switch for deep cycle or reg.batteries.
I charge on the 10amp setting,always have.I always thought that the quicker you get your batteries charged back up the better.I thought I read somewhere that you take the Ah of your battery and you can charge it at 10% of that value without causing trouble(heat).So a battery with a Ah of 120,could be charged at 12amps.
Some "smart" battery chargers,start of with a higher charging amp at first and then less amps the closer it is to full charge.
That being said,I have had one battery(rip now)that lasted 7 full seasons just charging on the 10amp feature.It was a nautilas battery,just make sure theres enough distilled water in it.


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 21, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02871222000P?vName=Tools&cName=Electrical+Shop&sName=Battery+Chargers+%26+Boosters
> 
> This is the one I use for everything. I also have a trickle charger for when the boat sits for long periods.



I have this one as well, works great.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 21, 2009)

Stryker777 said:


> I use the Ship N Shore by Schumacher.
> 
> It's a 2/10/15 amp with Standard, Deep Cycle, and AGM settings. Auto charge controls so the battery is not getting more amperage than needed during the charging cycle and desulfication process to restore the electrolytes.
> 
> ...




This is the same charger I use.... but I got it at Wal-Mart for $50-59, can't remember exactly.

I can charge my 2 deep cycle 29s in parallel overnight on the 2amp trickle charge. I also like how it will desulfate when the batteries get weak... It will also tell you when you have a bad battery - it will say "bad bat". I took the battery back to Wal-Mart and their $10,000 machine told them the same thing my $50 charger did..


----------

